# camera problem NEO N003



## geopets (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi I'm new in forum plz forgive me for my english if i write something wrong because i'm from Greece.

I want to make a question I have about 4 months now the NEO N003 2GB 32 GB and suddenly a few days ago the camera stop working .

If I restart the phone the camera work again about 2 hours and stop again .

I have made factory data reset and the camera keep working about a day and stop again. Any idea what is going on ? some program or something made this dysfunction ?

i have made root to phone and uninstall the camera apk and try 10-15 apks from google market but the problem remains .
Any idea someone ? Thanks !!


----------



## mikelewis (Apr 11, 2012)

Do third party camera apps work with regularity? Example Instagram or Vignette?


----------



## geopets (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for reply ! Vignette not working i dont know about instagram


----------



## 123avi (Mar 21, 2014)

Actually I have the same problem ,even tried to install lenovo super camera app, but that didn't help. is there a solution ?


----------



## geopets (Mar 3, 2014)

Any idea if there is a rom update ? The current android version is 4.2.1 , the build number is 1080_N003_E02


----------

